# Спорт и позвоночник



## Vovan1 (15 Дек 2007)

Здравствуйте! Мне 18 лет, занимаюсь спортом.
Недавно из-за боли в ноге при определенных движениях сделал КТ.

Итак, заключение: КТ картина остеохондроза, спондилоартроза пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника. Циркулярные протрузии дисков L3-L4(2мм), L4-L5(3мм) (неустойчивость L4) с умеренной компрессией дурального мешка и корешков. Грыжа диска L5-S1 (6мм) задняя, парамедианная, правосторонняя с компрессией дурального мешка  и правого корешка.

Возможно ли после курса лечения и реабилитации далее заниматься спортом (с щадящими тренировками)(много бегаю, бывают и падения)? Какие могут быть последствия? И возможно ли мне перейти на плавание, профессионально?


----------



## Helen (15 Дек 2007)

*Спорт и позвоночник.*



Vovan1 написал(а):


> Возможно ли после курса лечения и реабилитации далее заниматься спортом (с щадящими тренировками)(много бегаю, бывают и падения)? Какие могут быть последствия? И возможно ли мне перейти на плавание, профессионально?



Как Вы понимаете, после курса лечения и реабилитации грыжи и протрузии не исчезают, т.е. в дальнейшем Вас следует следовать определенному образу жизни (см спец разделы), это значит, что физические упражнения не должны содержать те, которые могут усиливать давление на позвоночник. Лечение помогает Вашему организму адаптироваться максимально к этой патологии, с возможным уменьшением размеров грыжи на 1-2 мм.

Профессиональный спорт, даже плавание, считаю не подходит, ведь там могут быть и резкие прыжки, ныряние, что может привести к ухудшению.
Кстати, падения, конечно, тоже очень опасны, постарайтесь их исключить!


----------



## Vovan1 (16 Дек 2007)

*Спорт и позвоночник.*

Спасибо! Все учту, вот только не знаю как теперь спорт оставить, ведь мне всего лишь 18  и сейчас самый рассвет сил!(((

Добавлено через 12 часов 22 минуты 
Скажите, а как вы относитесь к мануальной терапии, а именно, к терапии которую проводит Н. Касьян?


----------



## Runa (16 Дек 2007)

*Спорт и позвоночник.*

Vovan1, здравствуйте. Из Вашей речи не ясно, каким видом спорта Вы занимаетесь, и спортом ли, может Вы просто молодой физически активный человек? Если все-таки Вы спортсмен, т.е. состоите в каком-либо спортивном обществе, клубе или просто занимаетесь в спортивной секции, то у Вас должен быть тренер. Именно к нему сначала Вы должны прийти с жалобами на плохое самочувствие, он направляет Вас в спортивный диспансер, или другое учреждение, где практикуют врачи спортивной медицины. Именно они по результатам снимков, анализов и др. при очной беседе дадут Вам рекомендации: оставить ли вам серьёзные физические нагрузки вообще, пройти ли курс реабилитации и остаться в строю или сменить Ваш вид спорта на альтернативный. 

Если же Вы просто физически активный человек, пишите-(много бегаю, бывают и падения), но очень хотите профессионально заниматься спортом, то опять же Вам спорт диспансера не миновать. Поговорите с тренерами разных видов спорта, с ребятами, которые достигли существенных результатов КМС, мастер, какие профессиональные травмы им приходится залечивать, скольких сил это стоит и готовы ли вы будете к такому образу жизни. 

На мой взгляд, самыми безобидными для Вас являются спортивное ориентирование и спортивная ходьба. Никакой самодеятельности в лечении, никаких самодеятельных походов по мануальщикам! Все лечение только через письменные направления и рекомендации врачей!

А сейчас я скажу наверное недопустимую вещь для этого форума: грыжа - не приговор даже для профессионального спорта, знаю ,что спортсмены с грыжами и на России выступают, с одним из них знакома лично, человек на России рекорд поставил.
Но, очень существенное но, эти люди грыжи заработали будучи спортсменами.


----------



## Vovan1 (17 Дек 2007)

*Спорт и позвоночник.*

Здравствуйте, Runa! Я КМС по бейсболу, мне предстоит в 2008 году очень важный сезон, на кону МС и т. д. Я не собираюсь останавливаться - собираюсь лечиться и к весне-лету выйти на поле! Поэтому мне очень важно как вести подготовку и чего остерегаться, ведь это тоже не шутки!


----------



## Helen (18 Дек 2007)

*Спорт и позвоночник.*



> Если все-таки Вы спортсмен, т.е. состоите в каком-либо спортивном обществе, клубе или просто занимаетесь в спортивной секции, то у Вас должен быть тренер. Именно к нему сначала Вы должны прийти с жалобами на плохое самочувствие, он направляет Вас в спортивный диспансер, или другое учреждение, где практикуют врачи спортивной медицины. Именно они по результатам снимков, анализов и др. при очной беседе дадут Вам рекомендации: оставить ли вам серьёзные физические нагрузки вообще, пройти ли курс реабилитации и остаться в строю или сменить Ваш вид спорта на альтернативный.



Абсолютно согласна. Есть ли у Вас заключение ответственного медицинского специалиста по допуску к спорту?

Конечно, виды спорта, сопровождающиеся резкими движениями, осевыми нагрузками - противопоказаны, они могут вызвать прогрессирование процесса, хотя этот вопрос сугубо индивидуален.


----------



## Vovan1 (18 Дек 2007)

*Спорт и позвоночник.*



Helen написал(а):


> Абсолютно согласна. Есть ли у Вас заключение ответственного медицинского специалиста по допуску к спорту?
> 
> Конечно, виды спорта, сопровождающиеся резкими движениями, осевыми нагрузками - противопоказаны, они могут вызвать прогрессирование процесса, хотя этот вопрос сугубо индивидуален.



Дело в том, что о своей проблеме я узнал  неделю назад и, естественно, прекратил тренировки, сейчас лечусь: снимаю острый период различными таблетками и уколами, завтра начинаю проходить курс водных растяжений, далее планирую регулярно ходить в бассейн и выполнять упражнения физической реабилитации. А заключение ответственного медицинского специалиста по допуску к спорту мне понадобиться, непосредственно, перед самими соревнованиями (это конец весны - начало лета).


----------



## Runa (20 Дек 2007)

*Спорт и позвоночник.*

Vovan1, здравствуйте. Теперь Ваш портрет более-менее вырисовывается. Конечно, если есть желание - боритесь за Ваш стиль жизни. КМС-приличный уровень подготовки, решение принимаете осознанно, но и ответственность за решение на себя возьмете большую, чем доктор.
Картина МРТ у нас с Вами схожая, только ретролистез у меня L5.
Разрешите дать несколько советов.
-  Проанализируйте не становиться ли хуже после лежания на животе, скорее всего, что хуже, тогда исключите эту позу из поз сна. Лучше всего высыпаешься свернувшись калачиком на правом или левом боку.
- Есть ли утренние тянущие, сковывающие боли в пояснице? Вечером самочувствие лучше, чем утром? Такие утренние боли я хорошо снимаю, как ни странно, ректальными гомеопатическими свечами содержащими прополис во втором десятичном разведении, они так и называются свечи прополис дн, продаются без рецепта в аптеках, рекомендованы для профилактики и лечения ОРВИ. У этих свечей один побочный нехороший эффект - я перестала делать утреннюю растяжку, а ведь раньше только ею и спасалась после сна. Противопоказания-аллергия на продукты пчеловодства.
- У спортсменов хорошо зарекомендовали себя препараты фирмы НЕЕL Дискус и Траумель, вводят их паравертебрально, на этом форуме они не раз упоминались, поговорите о них с лечащим врачом.
- Нет ли у Вас скрытой железодефицитной анемии, она может существенно влиять на состояние мышц и как следствие интенсивность боли. Судить о ее наличие или отсутствии нужно по содержанию железа в сыворотке крови а не по гемоглобину.
Желаю успехов.


----------



## Vovan1 (20 Дек 2007)

*Спорт и позвоночник.*

Здравствуйте, Runa! Спасибо за поддержку и советы, все учту! Сейчас я прохожу лечение методом водного растежения, где также мне проводят процедуры с Дискусом и Карипозином,  результаты лечения будут известны к Новому Году.


----------

